# Action strikes delay sync issues



## Bropecia (Oct 4, 2018)

Maybe there’s another thread covering this but I haven’t found it. My issue specifically is when I click the cursor into the middle of an action strikes or action strings midi event it will play back out of sync with other VIs and audio. However, If I click the cursor before the start of the midi Event, it will play back in sync. Unfortunately that’s not a very efficient way to work if I have to listen to the whole passage from the beginning every time. Any ideas how I can alleviate this problem? Thanks.


----------



## Akarin (Oct 4, 2018)

Bropecia said:


> Maybe there’s another thread covering this but I haven’t found it. My issue specifically is when I click the cursor into the middle of an action strikes or action strings midi event it will play back out of sync with other VIs and audio. However, If I click the cursor before the start of the midi Event, it will play back in sync. Unfortunately that’s not a very efficient way to work if I have to listen to the whole passage from the beginning every time. Any ideas how I can alleviate this problem? Thanks.



Freeze the track and it will play properly.


----------



## Bropecia (Oct 4, 2018)

Awesome thanks


----------

